# Taking the Plunge



## Catseye (Jan 10, 2005)

This is it, the place for the DC Diet Support Group to call home -- the Tuesday weigh-ins, the crying towel, the support, the superb advice, and all the rest of it. 

I'll start off with a bit of ancient wisdom, that has become jaded with repetition but is nevertheless on target:  The longest journey begins with but a single step.  

And the beauty part is that the rest of us will be here to lovingly assist the first-step-taker on their journey to the second, and the third, and the fourth ...


Cats


----------

